# Possible stuck kitten!!



## mum_of_5+pets! (May 28, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here, Our cat Gizmo (kids named her!) has JUST had her 1st litter, 3 were born no trouble at all but the 4th is still lying between mum's legs, it is breathing and I can see movement but the placenta hasn't been delivered yet........is there ANYTHING I can do to help them? It's been like this for nearly an hour now. Hope someone can help.........thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Is it completly out or half in her?


----------



## mum_of_5+pets! (May 28, 2008)

Kitten is completely out but not placenta........mum and kitten don't seem to be in any distress but I thought it was taking a bit too long.......it's the 1st time i've been through this!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Keep an eye on her to ensure placenta comes out or she could get a infection.Are you sure she didnt eat it?


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

This happened on my litter, as long as the kitten is moving and making a noise it should be ok, dont decide to pull on the kitten,the placenta will be extracted by the mum eventually just keep an eye on it. Good luck


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Has the kitten been detached from the placenta ? if not you will need to do that yourself if the cat has'nt.*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh dear,,keep us posted,,hope it comes out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Fourth kitten is breathing and moving - good - this sounds as if the sac has been removed and baby is doing ok. Placenta will follow in due course. If you are impatient, you could hurt the little one so just make sure mum cat doesn't inadvertently sit on baby. If baby gets cold, that is not good. Can you pick baby up and move it a bit further away from mum (ie how long a thread attaches the placenta?)?

If you have a good length, it might be an idea to allow an inch and a half from baby and pinch down hard on the cord, then if you can tie this with a piece of cotton. Take clean round ended scissors or finger nails and cut the bit between the tied end and the bit nearest the mum cat. Baby will then be free to be picked up and wrapped in a warm next with brothers and sisters whilst waiting for the fourth placenta to emerge. Make sure you see it coming out.


----------



## mum_of_5+pets! (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies, Gizmo is waking up a bit now and licking kitten 4 a bit more and paying some more attention to it, I think she must have just been a bit tired!!....hopefully all will be well....I'll keep you posted and hopefully show you some pics soon, thanks.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Is fourth kitten now separated from its placenta? Is placenta out now?

Are there any more kittens yet to be born do you think? 

Sending good wishes.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I've only just got back from Tesco so I missed all this  

Is the placenta out yet? 

Will look forward to seeing piccies when you get the chance.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I think the priority is to make sure the sac is off the baby, cut the cord at least an inch away from kits belly, then to make sure the baby is breathing and kept warm. C.x.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

More kittens - fantastic 

Congratulations you and Gizmo - keep us updated and post some pics too please


----------



## mum_of_5+pets! (May 28, 2008)

Hi all, back now, just had to take Gizmo and all kitens to vets because after 4 hours 4th kitten was STILL attatched to mum!......I packed all 5 into a box, blankets and all, waited for a vet to be available (because it was nearly closing time and didn't have an appointment), eventually got to see a vet, she lifted up Gizmo's leg to get a look at the kitten........AND THERE WAS THE PLACENTA!!!!! lol........£30 for it all to happen naturally anyway.......never mind, as long as mum and babies are all doing well I'm happy. I'll keep you all informed as to how they're all doing!! x


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Well done - I'm pleased they're all fine!
Naughty kitty and cat scaring you like that but much better safe than sorry.

Hope to see pics soon.
Emily


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Fantastic news, glad mum and kittens are ok. You did the right thing going to the vets though, not worth taking a risk. When you have them can we see some piccies?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Fab news, Thanks for letting us know. Now you can sit back and enjoy them......and post us some pikkies, hehe*


----------



## mum_of_5+pets! (May 28, 2008)

will post some pics soon, probably tomorrow.....they're sooooo cute.......kids want to keep them all but I fear we'll be turning into a zoo soon!!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

it's always the way lol. Thanks heaps for the update, what a day you and Gizmo have had   

And nothing wrong with living in a zoo


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww i love living in a zoo,,,keeps you on your toes,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Nothing like a little trip out to start the motions again - LOL  Glad the placenta came out at last without the need for any major invasive treatment. Looking forward to the pictures when they're ready. 

Best purrs


----------



## mum_of_5+pets! (May 28, 2008)

LOL.....tell me about it!!!.....brought back ALL sorts of memories!! x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mum_of_5+pets! said:


> LOL.....tell me about it!!!.....brought back ALL sorts of memories!! x


hee hee hee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Glad everything went well in the end.
Congratulations to you & Gizmo


----------



## mum_of_5+pets! (May 28, 2008)

Yep......all ok now.........thanks for your thoughts and messages.......it's so friendly on here!!.....lol..........might be asking you all for name suggestions soon, else we'll end up with more silly names if I leave it to kids!!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations to you & Gizmo
That is wonderful news


----------



## mum_of_5+pets! (May 28, 2008)

Hi all, here's 1st pics of Gizmo n her babies.........


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

So cute - Mum is a lovely colour and looks like you've got a multicoloured bundle of babes.

Congratulations!!


----------



## mum_of_5+pets! (May 28, 2008)

Yes....mum is lovely looking...we got 1 black & white, 2 grey and 1 browny black......will get better pics in a day or so when mum starts to leave them for a bit


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you for posting pictures,we look forward to watching them grow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

More yummy kittens! They are lovely congratulations and well done.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

woweee - so cute and kissable - congratulations!!!


----------



## mum_of_5+pets! (May 28, 2008)

Thanks guys......Gizmo and babies doing well.......number 4 is going to be ok I think, feeding well and Gizmo giving as much attention as others now.......PHEW!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Fab news, glad all's well*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulations, glad all went well  mum and kittens look lovely


----------

